

Nest Recalls 440,000 Smoke Alarms - Kopion
http://mashable.com/2014/05/21/nest-recalls-smoke-detectors/

======
coreymgilmore
I don't really understand the recall. As the quote below states, the problem
can be solved via an update. I would wager a guess that the recall is to fix
devices that people do not connect to Wifi/internet access (although this has
to be a very tiny amount of purchases...who buys a Nest and doesn't connect it
to the interwebs).

> "According to the CPSC, the issue can be repaired with an automatic update
> when the device is connected to a wireless network and linked to a Nest
> account."

Further, they "fixed" this issue by disabling Nest Wave. Now you have to hit
the button to disable an alarm, just like any existing smoke detector.

